# Trivia 5/24



## luckytrim (May 24, 2021)

trivia 5/24
DID YOU KNOW...
Half of the names of U.S. states are derived from Amerindian  words, such as
Arizona, Connecticut, Kentucky, and Missouri .


1. Who composed the famous piece called 'Bolero'?
  a. - Ravel
  b. - Debussy
  c. - Vivaldi
  d. - Shostakovich
2. Which of these iconic Hollywood stars did not see combat  duty during
WWII?
  a. - Jimmy Stewart
  b. - John Wayne
  c. - Clark Gable
  d. - Tyrone Power
3. A painter was known as 'El Greco' meaning 'the Greek'. What  country did
he live and paint in for more than half his life  ?
4.Who is / was the only woman in the British Royal Family to  have served in
the military ?
  a. - Elizabeth
  b. - Anne
  c. - Beatrice
  d. - Margaret
5. Which novel, written by an English lady, ends with the  words "He was soon
borne away by the waves and lost in darkness and  distance"?
  a. - The Old Man and The Sea
  b. - Frankenstein
  c. - Moby Dick
  d. - Mutiny on the Bounty
6. The Drunken Clam is a pub frequented by characters in which  U.S. animated
TV comedy?
  a. - Family Guy
  b. - Spongebob Squarepants
  c. - American Dad!
  d. - Futurama
7. Which of these countries is NOT classified as an Asian  nation?
  a. - Myanmar
  b. - Burkina Faso
  c. - Nepal
  d. - Taiwan
8. Which classic game show's episodes featured three  contestants?
  a. - Hollywood Squares
  b. - Match Game
  c. - Wheel Of Fortune
  d. - Password

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Alaska is more than Twice the size of Texas .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. - b
3. Spain
4. - a
5. - b
6. - a
7. - b
8. - c  (the others feature TWO contestants)

TRUTH !!
Alaska measures approximately 570,000 square miles, more than  double the
262,000 of Texas and 156,000 square miles of California.  Alaska is close in
size to the country of Mongolia and larger than Peru. When the  United States
purchased Alaska from the Russian Empire in 1867 for $7.2  million dollars,
the price was approximately 2 cents per acre. It became a U.S.  territory in
1912 and a state in 1959.


----------



## lastmanstanding (May 25, 2021)

Knew 1 and 7. 

I guessed it should be b or d for q5 as I've read the other 2 books.


----------

